

ForestDb – A Fast Key-Value Storage Engine Based on Hierarchical B+-Tree Trie - jermo
https://github.com/couchbaselabs/forestdb

======
kolev
If the title said that this is from Couchbase (Labs), it would definitely be a
more active discussion with tons more upvotes, too!

~~~
jermo
I think your right. Let's try it out :)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8412001](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8412001)

~~~
kolev
Sorry, I guess people are too busy with other things during the weekend. This
doesn't give much incentive to post on weekends or outside of business hours
(looks like most people read HN at work based on my personal observation). :)

